# Port Name Clash: What To Do?



## emcrisostomo (Sep 30, 2014)

Hi all,

I'm the author of fswatch (https://github.com/emcrisostomo/fswatch), a cross-platform file change monitor, and I would like to submit a new port for it. The port is ready (kudos to the FreeBSD community for the high-quality documentation available) but I have not submitted yet because I discovered that there exists another port with the same name.

I'm now wondering what to do: I could rename the port itself but a problem would remain: two different ports would contain a binary with the same name.

Can you share your thoughts on this? Does it sound good to you to mark my port in conflict with the other one?

Thanks for sharing.

Cheers,
-- Enrico


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 30, 2014)

Look at that port's pkg-plist (prepend /usr/local/ to those paths). Those are the actual files it installs. If yours are different, there's less of a problem, unless you also want to be in the security category.

The ports@ mailing list would be a better place to get more specific.


----------



## emcrisostomo (Oct 1, 2014)

Thank you very much DutchDaemon,

No, I do not want fswatch to belong to the security category. But I checked and there's one clash: man/man7/fswatch.7.gz. Which is a symptom of something "wrong": unless both ports' maintainers pay attention to potential clashes, something may break in the future.

I'll re-post this one on the ports mailing list, thanks for suggesting it.

Cheers,
-- Enrico


----------

